# Trouble installing aftermarket stereos in 99 Sentra



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

Ok, I have a 1999 Sentra GXE, with the double DIN AM/FM/CD unit, no tape. I am tired of using the FM modulator on my Sirius receiver, so I got a after market stereo with an AUX input. I have wired many stereos up before, and am pretty comfortable doing so. I read the wire designations, double check, and mark them, solder the radio harness to the aftermarket wire harness, then shrink tube the connections. I know red=ingnition, blk=gnd,=yellow=memory constant 12v, and the speaker colors are listed. I have no power ant, amp, and I don't hook up the dimmer wire anymore.

Problem is, I have tried 3 stereos, and 3 different wire harnesses, and no stereo will work in my Sentra. I check all fuses in line, and in the fuse box, and fine.The one stereo, even with ignition off with cause something in the dash to click, and like if the wipers were left on, they will wipe 1/4 the way across the windshield before dying. I have wired up a Pyramid (crappy), VR3, and Pioneer stereos. If you wire the red and yellow to the cigarette lighter plug they will work fine, but loose memory when the car is off. I have triple checked all wiring for the stereos, and the Sentra. Is there anything I am missing? Any quirks to the Sentras? I am not a newb, nor a pro at this. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

usually the yellow wire is your remote wire which sends a signal to the amp telling it to turn on...

did you hook up the headunit ground to the factory ground wire? sometimes you need to make a new connection...


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

Blue/white is the amp turn on, and I have no amp. Yellow is the constant 12v according to the stereo instructions, and all three harness instructions. It is grounded properly.


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

Shadao said:


> usually the yellow wire is your remote wire which sends a signal to the amp telling it to turn on...
> 
> did you hook up the headunit ground to the factory ground wire? sometimes you need to make a new connection...



yellow is always constant 12v on all stereos, remote is blue/white


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I usually find it a lot less of a headache to use a harness adapter. They come with the wiring color details and they allow you to plug right into the factory harness without hacking it up. Makes it a lot easier if you should ever want to replace the radio unit again in the future. They're well worth the $12!


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> I usually find it a lot less of a headache to use a harness adapter. They come with the wiring color details and they allow you to plug right into the factory harness without hacking it up. Makes it a lot easier if you should ever want to replace the radio unit again in the future. They're well worth the $12!


Yeah, I have gone thru 3 different harness adapters thinking they had a problem. 1 sold at Walmart, 1 from Best Buy, 1 from a local stereo shop. All three aftermarkets, three harnesses, all no power. Yet if I hook them up to my Honda using an adapter harness all three are fine. All power up and memory fine.


----------

